# Allergy testing



## BackInBlack (30 September 2008)

has anybody had their horse allergy tested? did it work? is it expensive?
i'm suspecting my TB is allergic to something, not sure if it's the normal dust/mould thing or something more particular like buttercups or something. just wondered if this is worth doing?


----------



## BigRed (30 September 2008)

My TB had allergy testing done at Liphook last year.  I think it ended up being in the region of £5-600. My insurance company paid for it.  The horse had to stay overnight, they clipped her neck and tested her against a lot of allergens, she had spots all over one side of her neck !

She reacts very badly to fly bites, but also had strange muzzle swellings where she obviously grazes on something that upsets her.  I only had the tests done because my own vet believed she could benefit from a course of injections to lessen her bad reaction to fly bites - her belly area has to be seen to be believed.

The result of the testing: "your horse is allergic to basically all biting insects and mildy allergic to cows".  In the professional opinion of the vet at Liphook Vet Hospital, "he would not waste money on the jabs because they are very crude and ineffective.  I should keep her stabled and away from the flies and buy a Boett."

I already knew this, so I was a bit annoyed at the waste of money and my time.

My only advise is to question the hospital vet, very closely about what he thinks the tests will achieve and what results you can expect from any treatment.


----------



## BackInBlack (30 September 2008)

wow! i didn't imagine it would be that expensive. good job your insurance paid for it. thanks for your answer - very interesting.


----------



## HelsB (30 September 2008)

My friend's horse had some allergy tests done from a blood test due to starting to headshake, came back that he was allergic to some grass pollens and they are going to give him immunotherapy vaccines over the winter in the hope that it will prevent him starting to headshake next year.

Don't know how much, the vet visited lots and it is an insurance claim now.


----------



## YorksG (30 September 2008)

For local pollen allergies it may be worth feeding your horse local honey over the winter. It works for some people, so would guess that it would work for horses as well.


----------



## ColouredFan (30 September 2008)

My horse has had the allery tests too with the injections it came back he was allergic to biting insects, dust mites certain grasses, Alfa A, compound horse feeds and the list goes on, we tried the injections and they didnt work as he was far too reactive to them. What did help about it was that I could change his feed (he was being fed Alfa a and slow release energy mix) to chaff with boiled barley and linseed.  What the vets did tell me was to feed Linseed and Corn oil as this has been shown to reduce allergic reations. My horse now has Linseed oil, corn oil, Aloe vera, Eccinecina, and Super Skratch in his feed. And I know not to graze him away from home or leave his clean stuff at home after it has been washed (to avoid the House dust mites).

Was less than 1K including injections, not sure if it was worth it but like I have said at least I know things to avoid if I can.


----------



## jhoward (30 September 2008)

one of mine had the tests done, it cost 221 plus vat, it was well worth it as for over a year id had a vet telling me my horse had everything from sweetitch to lice! (hes itching)

id speak to your vet and at least find out the costs, if like mine its only a couple of hundred it could well be worth it, and if your insured id also talk them aswell, 
the tests cover loads, i think mine covers around 80 different things.


----------



## BackInBlack (30 September 2008)

i'm going to have a word with my vet - like you jhoward i have been trying to get to the bottom of this for a year! he's been diagnosed with liver disease, a virus, all his bloods are ok  now and he's on ventipulmin which seems to be improving his condition. off down my local farm shop yorksg to get some honey. thanks for your replies - it could be one of so many things couldn't it?


----------

